# Looking for Pay Stub Info Re: NPF fees



## nursekatrina (10 Sep 2014)

I am hoping someone can shed some light in this for me.

My husband just received his P3s with a $690/month pay increase.
A huge chunk of that has gone to taxes and pension.

Another place that has seen a huge increase in deduction amount is under 'Other Pay Allotment'
It is broken down into deductions for CMEA, SISIP and NPF.

The NPF fees went from $10-15 a month to $115.

Can someone explain to me what the NPF deductions are for and why the huge increase?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2014)

NPF that large is typically a CANEX plan, or your Husband didn't clear into the mess and they're recovering 10 months worth of mess dues in one shot. You should be getting a NPF statement of account as well as a pay stub, that lists your NPF fees (even if they're just mess dues).


----------



## nursekatrina (10 Sep 2014)

Thank You! Definitely not a CANEX plan, and he has been using the Mess services so I would think he would have been paying his dues all along but maybe not.  He doesn't get his NPF statement in an email, should he contact his clerks about that?

He also said that while he was on exercise in Wainwright this spring that he charged stuff from the canteens and such to his 'account'.  He has a weird name for it but I cannot remember what it was.  Is that possibly deducted under NPF?


----------



## 63 Delta (10 Sep 2014)

If he was buying stuff from canteen it was probably on an Acquaintance Roll commonly pronounced AckAr. Basically you sign a list with your name and service number for the amount you agree to have deducted from your pay. Ie buy a pack of smokes for $10, that $10 will be deducted from your pay whenever the clerk enters it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2014)

More commonly know as a chit either canteen or bar .....


----------



## 63 Delta (10 Sep 2014)

In my experience a chit from the canteen has been an informal debt that you owe the SM driver; and he usually spends the next month hassling you to get back. 

Where as an Acquittance roll is something thats actually legitimate. 

But thats just my experience.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Sep 2014)

An AR is recorded differently than an allotment.  That growth is unusual; a pay clerk should be able to provide some details.


----------



## nursekatrina (10 Sep 2014)

AckAr! That is what he said it was in Wainwright.

Thank you all for your quick response.  I will make sure he checks with his pay clerk when he returns from the field in a few weeks.  Thanks again.


----------

